# One Step Closer on the Honda.



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

Been making some progress with my $200 Honda F-12X I posed a bit ago.

I just got done replacing the steering cable nuts, having the pump checked out, refinishing the plastic parts, installing the reverse kit from Brian(Jetskisint.com), and I powdered coated the jet nozzle. I'm just missing one bushing that wasn't in the kit I ordered, but Brian is sending it to me now. Just got off of the phone with him.

The plastic parts were faded like car plastics, so I rubbed them down with a rag full of boiled linseed oil and let it sit for a while before I wiped it off. They look great and it should last for a while.

























I also made my own cable nut tool from a 1/2 drive socket, 1/2" metal fence picket, and a 3/8 drive ratchet. NO welding or modification. Worked flawlessly! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maskale (Sep 19, 2014)

looks good, nice tool, that's getting it done.


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks! It beats spending $35 for the tool, and waiting for shipping.


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

Made some more progress today. I removed the exhaust pipes, turbo charger and the exhaust manifold. The manifold was bad from the salt and the mister hole in the exhaust pipe was plugged and melted the plastic exhaust exit fitting. The turbo wastegate actuator was also bad. I wire wheeled all of the rust off of the turbine, which cleaned up really well. I am going to Cerakote the turbine and powder coat the turbo inlet housing and intercooler piping to match the valve cover. I have all of the new parts and gaskets needed to complete this, but I want to take my time and make sure I don't miss anything. My arms are mangled and covered in fiberglass from working in the tight areas! Not fun, but the finished product will be worth it. 









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maskale (Sep 19, 2014)

Well when you first posted you were gonna get this thing running. I didn't not expect this. I see you have it well under control. It's nice to see someone putting in the work instead of half assing it and then wanting to run offshore with a ski they bought on the cheap. 

Nice work man. Keep the updates coming. 

You can tell a lot by a mans work bench. Scotch bright, flapper disc, ball pein hammer instead of a claw hammer, angle iron welded to his clamps, welding machine, just to name a few. 

Since your that close to the drive, check the rubber coupler and your motor mounts. Also maybe move your positive lead, its running right across the negative post.


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks for the words and the tip on the cables. I'll relocate them.

I powdered coated the turbo inlet housing and the intercooler to turbo pipe today. Waiting on parts is very boring....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eyef1shin (May 16, 2014)

Nice work...Makes me want to start a project. I never find deals like that though.


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

Turbo is back together. Moving at a snail's pace!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maskale (Sep 19, 2014)

A snail's pace is typically my WOT.


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

I finally had a chance to cerakote the exhaust manifold. Time to install it tonight!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

Well, it's all back together. I need to add some oil and test it now. Can't wait!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eyef1shin (May 16, 2014)

Nice, I need to find a deal like that.


----------

